# Century Hearth



## Cazimere (Jan 14, 2008)

My Century Hearth with a half cord on either side : )


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 20, 2008)

Are the full rounds for overnighters , will they fit through the door or are ya gettin them seasoned?  Looks good.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2008)

Great looking stove and installation. Enjoy!


----------



## Cazimere (Jan 20, 2008)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Are the full rounds for overnighters , will they fit through the door or are ya gettin them seasoned?  Looks good.



 Yup, they are my overnighters : )


----------



## Molson (Jan 21, 2008)

How do you like that stove? What size are you heating? I'm looking at one from HD for a 1500 Sq Ft house. (placed in basement)


----------



## Cazimere (Jan 21, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> How do you like that stove? What size are you heating? I'm looking at one from HD for a 1500 Sq Ft house. (placed in basement)



 Are you trying to heat your whole house with it ? 
I'm very pleased with it. A little smaller sq/ft than you, and with much milder winter temps here.
It rarely gets below 10 F at night here. You may want something bigger.


----------



## Molson (Jan 21, 2008)

Caz said:
			
		

> Molson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either try to heat the house, or at least save me some money on gas.


----------

